# [Review] QPAD MK-85 - mechanische High-End-Gamer-Tastatur



## Myrkvidr (28. Februar 2012)

*[SIZE=+1]Inhaltsverzeichnis (anklickbar)[/SIZE]*

*1. Einleitung & Danksagung
2. Exkurs: Von N-Key Rollover, Anti-Ghosting und Cherry MX-Switches
3. Verpackung und Lieferumfang
4. Technische Daten
5. Aussehen und Verarbeitung
6. Treibersoftware
7. Praxistest
7.1 Gaming
7.2  Office
8. Fazit*
*[SIZE=+1]1. Einleitung[/SIZE]*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mechanische Tastaturen sind derzeit auf dem Markt für Eingabegeräte nicht mehr nur auf dem Vormarsch, sondern haben sich (erneut) fest etabliert. Wo noch vor ein bis zwei Jahren selbst im dedizierten Gamer-Segment kaum mehr anzutreffen war, als eine große Fülle an Rubberdome-Tastaturen, die sich gemessen an teils sehr hohen Kaufpreisen lediglich hinsichtlich der jeweiligen peripheren Ausstattung unterschieden, zeigte sich in den letzten Monaten eine Rückbesinnung auf hochwertigere, langlebigere und präzisere mechanische Tastaturen auf Basis der unterschiedlichen Cherry MX-Switches (dazu später mehr).

In diesem derzeit stark umkämpften Marksegment – eine große Anzahl der namhaften Hersteller hat in der Zwischenzeit versucht, die hohe Nachfrage mit jeweils eigenen Produkten zu befriedigen – stach bereits im letzten Jahr der schwedische Hersteller QPAD mit der MK-80 hervor, die als eine der hochwertigsten mechanischen Gamer-Tastaturen eine ganze Reihe von internationalen Awards erringen konnte und dabei nur sehr wenige zu kritisierende Punkte aufwies.
Aktuell wurde seitens des Herstellers das Produktportfolio um zwei zusätzliche Eingabegeräte erweitert: Die MK-50 zielt mit einem Straßenpreis von um die 80,-€ auf die gehobene Mittelklasse ab, während ihre große Schwester, die hier getestete MK-85, mit knapp unter 150,-€ zu Buche schlägt (Preistand: Februar 2012). Aber immerhin brüstet sie sich damit, als erste mechanische Tastatur auf dem Markt komplettes N-Key-Rollover über USB statt über den PS/2 Anschluss zu liefern, bietet Einzel-LED-Beleuchtung aller Tasten, USB- und Audioanschlüsse sowie programmierbare Tasten inklusive einer entsprechenden Software zum Erstellen von Profilen.

Im folgenden, intensiven Test möchten soll die QPAD MK-85 detailliert vorgestellt und im Anschluss einem genauen Praxistest unterzogen werden, bei dem sie ihre Eignung für verschiedene Genres unter Beweis stellen muss.
Zuvor jedoch soll in einem kurzen Tutorial zunächst auf verschiedene Begrifflichkeiten und die unterschiedlichen Arten von mechanischen Switches eingegangen werden, um euch einen größtmöglichen Überblick und Nutzen bieten zu können.

Mein ausdrücklicher Dank geht an den Hersteller für das Bereitstellen des Test-Samples – da ich mich gezwungen habe, die Tastatur erst in Betrieb zu nehmen, wenn der theoretische Teil online ist, bin ich selbst schon extrem gespannt 
*[SIZE=+1]2. Exkurs: Von N-key rollover, Anti-Ghosting und Cherry MX-Switches[/SIZE]*​

*Anti-Ghosting und N-Key-Rollover*
Das Phänomen des sogenannten “Ghosting” tritt heute in der Regel überhaupt nicht mehr auf, zudem wird der Begriff vielfach falsch verwendet – bis zur Überarbeitung dieses Teils übrigens auch von mir selbst. *Mein Dank für den entsprechenden Hinweis geht an den User moparcrazy aus dem PCGHX-Forum für seine freundlichen Ergänzungen und meine Wissenserweiterung* - siehe dazu auch diesen Thread.
Das eigentliche Ghosting bedeutet, dass beim Drücken von mehreren Tasten unter Umständen unbeabsichtigt eine weitere Taste ausgelöst werden kann. Wenn also beispielsweise gleichzeitig ein „W“ und ein „A“ gedrückt werden, wird irrtümlicherweise zusätzlich ein „S“ registriert, das aber vom Anwender nie betätigt wurde.
Insofern informiert die Bewerbung eines Produktes mit „Anti-Ghosting“ streng genommen lediglich, dass eine solche zusätzliche unbeabsichtigte Registrierung einer nicht ausgeführten Tastenbetätigung nicht vorkommen kann.

Demgegenüber ist die Darstellung von „Ghosting“ und „Anti-Ghosting“ in vielen Medien, Foren, Marketing und auch dem untenstehenden Link von Microsoft schlicht falsch: Hier wird das Phänomen als „Ghosting“ beschrieben, dass vielmehr als sogenanntes „Key-Lockout“ zu bezeichnen ist und in die Rubrik des „Key Rollovers“ gehört: Bei zwei gleichzeitig gedrückten Tasten wird hier unter Umständen eine dritte gedrückte Taste überhaupt nicht ausgelöst – werden also „W“ und „A“ gleichzeitig gedrückt, ist das Auslösen von „S“ nicht mehr möglich.

Zum Problem des Ghosting aus technischer Sicht und den Aufbau einer Tastatur generell sei der folgende Link zu Microsoft empfohlen. Hier wird auf verschiedene Arten von Tastatur-Matrizen und die sich daraus gegebenenfalls ergebenden Probleme hinsichtlich multipler Tasteneingaben näher erläutert (mit Ausnahme der auch hier vorkommenden Verwechslung von „Ghosting“ und „Key Lockout“): 
Darstellung bei Microsoft

Ebenfalls mit einer gewissen Vorsicht ist die Bewerbung von Eingabegeräten mit der „Multi-Key-Rollover“ beziehungsweise „N-Key-Rollover“ – Fähigkeit (NKRO) zu betrachten. Das bedeutet zunächst einmal nicht mehr, als dass die Tastatur über die Möglichkeit verfügt, mindestens zwei Tasten gleichzeitig betätigen zu können (2KRO). Bei der Tätigung einer dritten Eingabe wird eine der beiden vorherigen ganz einfach für die dritte gelöscht beziehungsweise deaktiviert. 
Hier wird seitens der Hersteller allerdings immer die geringste mögliche Anzahl von Tasten angegeben – so verfügen viele Eingabegeräte, die eigentlich nur unter eben jenes 2KRO fallen, im Bereich des WASD-Blocks über eine optimierte Tastaturmatrix (siehe dazu den Microsoft-Link), die das simultane Betätigen dieser vier Tasten ermöglicht. Da aber in anderen Bereichen nur zwei Schalter gleichzeitig ausgelöst werden können, fällt sie auch nur unter 2KRO. Wenn ihr also den WASD-Block nutzt, kann eine 2KRO-Tastatur unter Umständen durchaus ausreichen und dank der optimierten Eingabemöglichkeiten bis zu sechs gleichzeitige Befehle verarbeiten (W, A, S, D und zwei weitere). 
Dies gilt für viele Eingabegeräte, die als „Gaming“-Tastaturen beworben werden, verhindert die Grundproblematik jedoch nur partiell: Soll jedoch alternativ der ESDF-Block benutzt werden, steht der Anwender wieder vor dem Problem der Annahme von maximal zwei gleichzeitig verwendbaren Tasten.
Viele neuere Geräte bieten daher (vor allem über PS/2) ein höheres NKRO – also beispielsweise 6KRO, 8KRO oder wie Microsofts Sidewinder X4 18KRO über USB, was im Regelfall angesichts des Aufbaus des menschlichen Körpers für den Spieler ausreichen sollte.
*Cherry MX-Switches und die Unterschiede*
Mechanische Tastaturen verwenden als Grundlage überwiegend bei Cherry eingekaufte Mechaniken, was zwar einerseits in der Herstellung zu vergleichsweise deutlich höheren Kosten führt, jedoch auch mit einer erheblich längeren Lebensdauer und einem präziseren Anschlag einhergeht.
Intensivnutzer von günstigen Rubberdome-Tastaturen sehen sich hingegen dem Verschleiß oft dergestalt ausgeliefert, dass sich die Eingaben von ihrem Arbeitsgerät nach längerem Gebrauch einfach weniger frisch und schwerfällig anfühlen oder gar nur noch unregelmäßig angenommen werden. Die Lebensdauer mechanischer Tastaturen sollte im Vergleich ein Vielfaches betragen, zudem bleibt das Gefühl bei der Eingabe auch nach intensivem Gebrauch unverändert.
Cherry bietet eine ganze Reihe verschiedener Switches beziehungsweise Tastenmodule an, die aus pro Taste jeweils einem Schalter und einer Feder bestehen und verschiedene Eigenschaften aufweisen.
Dabei wird in zwei Hauptgruppen unterschieden: Fühlbare („tactile“) und nicht-fühlbare („linear“) Mechaniken. Während bei der ersten Version die Auslösung der Taste dadurch spürbar wird, dass sich ab einem bestimmten Punkt etwas mehr Widerstand als Indikator für die Eingabeannahme des jeweiligen Schalters erfühlen lässt, ist bei der zweiten Version ein solches Feedback nicht vorhanden; hier lässt sich der einzelne Schalter gleichförmig über den Druckpunkt hinweg bis zum Anschlag durchpressen. Darüber hinaus bietet Cherry eine zusätzliche Variante an, die neben fühlbarem Feedback auch noch ein hörbares Klicken von sich gibt. Zusätzlich unterscheiden sich die angebotenen Varianten durch die Kraft, die aufgewendet werden muss, um eine Taste zu betätigen.

Aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit wurden die verschiedenen verfügbaren Mechaniken in tabellarischer Form zusammengefasst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=-1]_1 - Bei taktilen Mechaniken geringfügig höhere Kraft zum Überwinden des Druckpunktes nötig_[/SIZE]​
Welche dieser Switches man nun bevorzugt, ist letztlich eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben – das macht es nahezu unmöglich eine konkrete Empfehlung auszusprechen. Aktuell werden vor allem wieder die bis vor kurzem kaum anzutreffenden Cherry MX-Red Schalter in mechanischen Tastaturen verbaut, die sowohl in der QPAD MK-85 als auch der MK-50 zum Einsatz kommen. Aufgrund der niedrigen aufzubringenden Druckkraft gelten sie unter den linearen Mechaniken als am wenigsten ermüdend. Mit der MK-80 hat QPAD eine Tastatur im Angebot, die mit den Cherry MX-Blue auf eine fühlbare Mechanik setzt. 
_Ergänzende Anmerkung: Die QPAD MK-85 ist aktuell mit etwas Wartezeit auch mit Cherry MX-Brown Switches über die Seite des Herstellers zu erwerben_.
*[SIZE=+1]3. Verpackung und Lieferumfang[/SIZE]*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die QPAD MK-85 wird in einer sehr stabilen und farblich passenden schwarzen Kartonage, umhüllt von einem bedruckten Pappschuber, ausgeliefert – Transportschäden am Gerät können somit ausgeschlossen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Lieferumfang enthalten ist eine optional montierbare Handballenauflage, eine CD mit Treibersoftware, die es ermöglicht, die Funktionen der QPAD anzupassen und Makros zu erstellen, eine kurze Bedienungsanleitung sowie vier rote Tastenkappen und ein Werkzeug, um selbige austauschen zu können: Da die LED-Beleuchtung der Einzeltasten in die Mechaniken integriert wurde, bleibt diese selbstverständlich auch nach dem Auswechseln der Kappen erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[SIZE=+1]4. Technische Daten[/SIZE]*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[SIZE=+1]5. Aussehen und Verarbeitung[/SIZE]*​

An der Verarbeitung der QPAD MK-85 gibt es nach einer ersten Betrachtung erwartungsgemäß keinerlei Kritik zu äußern: Die Tastatur zeigt sich massiv (man beachte hier das Grundgewicht), die obere Hälfte des Tastaturkörpers und die Handballenauflage sind mit einer Soft-Touch-Oberfläche überzogen worden und auch die Tastenkappen über den einzelnen Cherry MX-Red Schaltern sind ebenfalls entweder leicht angeraut oder mit einem speziellen Überzug versehen und fühlen sich hierdurch wirklich sehr griffig an, so dass das Eingabegerät einen extrem hochwertigen und stabilen Gesamteindruck hinterlässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowohl die vordere Unterseite der MK-85 als auch die angenehm große Handballenauflage sind mit weichen Gummierungen versehen, was eine hohe Rutschfestigkeit gewährleistet. Die herausklappbaren Hochstellfüße an der Hinterseite gewährleisten eine angenehme Arbeitshöhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Rückseite befindet sich der USB-Hub sowie ein Ein- und Ausgang für Audiogeräte zum Anschluss von Peripheriegeräten wie beispielsweise einem Headset. Daneben ist der dicke, ummantelte Kabelstrang zu sehen, der von der MK-85 abgeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinter diesem verbergen sich die entsprechenden Kabel zum Anschluss an das Mainboard. Diese sind im Sinne einer optimalen Datenübertragung und in Orientierung am absoluten High-End-Segment der Eingabegeräte mit Gold beschichtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entfernt man eine der Tastaturkappen über den Schaltern, gibt dies den Blick auf die Cherry MX-Red Mechanik sowie die zu jedem Schalter angebrachte rote LED frei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine der Besonderheiten der QPAD MK-85 besteht in ihrer in drei Stufen regelbaren Leuchtintensität der LEDs sowie einem vierten Modus, in dem die Beleuchtung pulsiert – die Intensität nimmt hier bis zur maximalen Leuchtkraft zu und anschließen wieder ab. Die Möglichkeit zum Abschalten ist selbstverständlich ebenfalls vorgesehen.
Hierzu kann man sich der Funktionstaste bedienen, die sich an der Stelle der rechten Windows-Taste auf der Tastatur befindet. Das Durchschalten der vier möglichen Stufen erfolgt für die Funktionstaste in Verbindung mit den Tasten „2“ und „8“ auf dem Num-Block.
Erfreulicherweise wird die gewählte Einstellung auf der Tastatur abgespeichert - beim nächsten Einschalten des Rechners ist somit direkt wieder die zuletzt gewählte Beleuchtungsoption vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der unteren linken Seite ist eine Windows-Taste vorhanden – wer Probleme mit zufälligen Betätigungen dieser Taste im Spielbetrieb hat, kann sie über die Software oder direkt über eine Tasteneingabe deaktivieren – die MK-85 verfügt von Haus aus über einen „normalen“ und einen „Gaming“ Modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Umschalten erfolgt durch die Betätigung der Funktions- und der F12-Taste, der entsprechende Modus wird rechts oben in dem Feld angezeigt, wo normalerweise der Scroll-Modus dargestellt würde. Die drei Anzeigen für „Num Lock“, „Caps Lock“ und „G“ (Gaming-Modus) leuchten – so sie denn aktiviert sind – dauerhaft bei gleicher Intensität und sind als einzige Elemente von der verstellbaren Leuchtintensität der LEDs ausgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ebenfalls ohne eine installierte Treibersoftware kann die Betätigung der Multimediatasten erfolgen, die unter Betätigung der Funktionstaste über die Sekundärbelegung der Tasten F1 bis F6 aufgerufen werden kann. F7 bis F11 dienen dem Aufrufen der in der Software hinterlegten Spielprofile beziehungsweise den spezifischen Tastenbelegungen, die nur im vorher einzuschaltenden „Gaming“-Modus verfügbar sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abschließend noch ein paar Impressionen der beleuchteten QPAD MK-85. *[SIZE=+1]Ich möchte an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass die LEDs eigentlich rot leuchten, welches jedoch auf den Bildern eher Richtung orange geht – hier trage allein ich bzw. mein Fotoapparat die Schuld.[/SIZE]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[SIZE=+1]6. Treibersoftware[/SIZE]*​

_Hinweis: Um auch auf die Dokumentation/Hilfefunktion der Software zurückgreifen zu können, empfiehlt es sich, zunächst eine Installation von der mitgelieferten CD und erst im Anschluss gegebenenfalls ein Update über das Internet auszuführen: Bei der aus dem Internet heruntergeladenen Version war die Dokumentation, die in Form von Html-Dateien auf der Festplatte hinterlegt wird, nicht verfügbar._

Die übersichtliche Startseite des von QPAD mitgelieferten Programms bietet im Prinzip bereits einen Blick auf alle verfügbaren Einstellungen, die hier vorgenommen werden können - so sehen wir zunächst einmal am oberen Rand die Reiter für fünf verschiedene anlegbare Profile. Einstellungen lassen sich importieren, exportieren und mittels der Reset-Schaltfläche auch komplett zurücksetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch einen Doppelklick auf die Fragezeichen-Schaltfläche am rechten oberen Rand gelangt man in die Dokumentation und ausführliche Anleitung zur Programmierung der Tasten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tastenprogrammierung in Kurzform: Durch klicken auf eine der zehn "M"-Tasten am unteren Bildschirmrand und anschließende Auswahl einer beliebigen weiteren Taste kann diese mit einer Funktion belegt werden - hier im Beispiel das "Q" für die "M1"-Schaltfläche, beide sind nach der Auswahl farblich markiert.
Danach lässt sich das Scroll-Down-Menü neben dem so belegten "M"-Klickbutton öffnen und offenbart eine Reihe möglicher Funktionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um ein Makro zu programmieren, wählt man (wer hätte es für möglich gehalten) die Option "Macro" und kommt in ein entsprechendes Aufnahme-Fenster: Hier können beliebige Tastenkombinationen für den In-Game-Gebrauch programmiert werden. Nach der Aufnahme der Tastenkombinationen können die einzeln ausgelösten Tasten noch in ihrer Reihenfolge verschoben sowie eine Verzögerungszeit in Millisekunden eingestellt werden (sinnvoll für u.a. Angriffskombinationen in MMORPGs oder Bewegungsabläufe in 3D-Shootern).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem lässt sich nach einer Belegung durch einen Klick auf die "Repeat"-Schaltfläche festlegen, ob diese einmal, während des gesamten Drückvorgangs oder automatisch bis zum Drücken einer anderen Taste ausgeführt werden soll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeitgleich können in einem einzigen Spiel bis zu fünf verschiedene Tastaturprofile mit jeweils zehn Makros verwendet werden. Die jeweligen Einstellungen lassen sich, um den Nutzen der Funktion zu maximieren, selbstverständlich abspeichern, so dass dann jeweils die bis zu 5 Profile mit bis zu zehn Makros beispielsweise unter dem Namen des zugehörigen Spiels abgelegt und bei Bedarf geladen werden können. Wer die Makro-Programmierung weniger exzessiv betreiben möchte kann natürlich auch jeweils ein Profil pro Spiel nutzen.
Insgesamt beschränkt sich die mitgelieferte Software auf die notwendigen Funktionen, bleibt gerade hierdurch aber auch gut überschaubar. Die Bedienung kann relativ intuitiv erfolgen (spätestens nach einem kurzen Blick in die Dokumentation erfolgt dies problemlos).
Leider ist die komplette Software und Dokumentation bislang ausschließlich in englischer Sprache erhältlich.
Hier herrscht allgemein noch ein wenig Nachbesserungsbedarf in Form der Darstellung. Die sehr kleine Fensterfläche des Programms in den heute üblichen Auflösungen von 1920x1080 und mehr ist zu klein, um als komfortabel gelten zu können. Das Programmfenster verfügt über eine fixe Größe und lässt sich somit von der Darstellung her nicht anpassen. Gerade bei der Programmierung komplizierter Makros sind die Abläufe der gedrückten Tasten nur durch Scrollen im kleinen Übersichtsfenster nachzuvollziehen – nicht wirklich störend, aber ein Punkt, den der Hersteller noch nachbessern könnte.

Allerdings soll an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal ganz klar angemerkt werden: Wer den Sk1ll hat, braucht für pure pwnage auch keine programmierten Tasten und kann auf die Software verzichten, oder? 
Dem nicht-kompetitiven Einzelspieler sowie Office-Anwender sei diese Programmier-Funktion allerdings für seine Zwecke uneingeschränkt zugestanden.
*[SIZE=+1]7. Praxistest[/SIZE]*​

Zur Überprüfung des NKRO kam das Programm Aqua'S Key Test zum Einsatz. Der Screenshot belegt die tatsächliche komplette N-Key-Rollover-Fähigkeit der Tastatur (die Windows-Taste rechts unten, die nicht aufleuchtet, ist auch nicht vorhanden):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=-1]_Sorry für die miese Qualität - ich musste den Auslöser der Kamera mit der Nase bedienen und die umgedrehte Tastatur auf ein Kissen drücken!_[/SIZE]​ 
*7.1 Gaming*
Im Gaming-Test kommen (kamen) neben „Star Wars: The Old Republic“ auch die beiden 3D-Shooter „Duke Nukem Forever“ und das unverwüstliche „Counter-Strike: Source“ zum Einsatz.

Hier zeigt sich: Die Gaming-Performance der QPAD MK-85 ist beeindruckend - nicht nur durch die präzise auslösbaren Cherry MX-Switches, wobei die rote Ausführung nicht umsonst bei vielen Gamern hoch in der Gunst stehen (geringe notwendige Druckkraft sorgt für weniger Ermüdung, aber erleichtert auch schnell ausgelöste Mehrfachbetätigungen einer Taste).
Vor allem die leicht angerauten Tasten und die Soft-Touch-Oberfläche der Tastatur stechen positiv hervor. Dies sorgt zwar einerseits für eine leichtere Anfälligkeit gegenüber Fettflecken, bietet dafür auf in der Praxis einen merklich besseren Grip auf den Tasten selbst sowie beim Ablegen der Handballen auf der entsprechenden Ablage. So gerüstet, finden die Finger auch in hektischen Situationen wie in den Multiplayer-Szenarios von 3D-Shoortern stets sicher ihr(e) Ziel(e) und neigen weniger zu Abrutschen und der unbeabsichtigten Betätigung zweier nebeneinander liegender Tasten.
Zudem sind – Cherry sei Dank – die gefühlten Reaktionszeiten traumhaft nahe an der Eingabe. Gegenüber einer günstigen Rubberdome-Tastatur wird der Spieler hier stets ein viel direkteres Gefühl haben, im Spiel und am Geschehen zu sein. Alle Tasten sind stets gut erreichbar.
Dank des hohen Gewichts und der ausreichenden und vor allem weichen Gummierung an der Unterseite verrutscht die Tastatur auch auf glatten Oberflächen nicht und stellt eins der besten aktuell erhältlichen Geräte seiner Klasse dar.

Es mag zwar immer noch gelten „Skill besteht, Hardware vergeht“, aber beim Aufeinandertreffen gleichwertiger Spieler kann eine sehr gute mechanische Tastatur durchaus einen fairen Vorteil bringen.
Ansonsten kann – wenn dies mit den persönlichen Ansichten vereinbar ist – auch auf die relativ einfach zu programmierenden Makros zurückgegriffen werden, die gerade in Spielen mit komplizierten und wiederkehrenden Betätigungsabläufen von Tasten einen Vorteil mit sich bringen können.

Die regelbare Tastaturbeleuchtung ermöglicht es auch in abgedunkelten Räumen, alle Eingabeschalter schnell zu finden. Da die LEDs – wie weiter oben auf den Bildern zu erkennen – unter den jeweiligen Tastenkappen am Schalter oben angebracht sind, strahlen diese zwar bei den F-Tasten weniger stark die unten liegenden Sekundärfunktionen an, ansonsten ist die Ausleuchtung jedoch gleichmäßig und lässt alle für ein optimales Spielerlebnis nötigen Eingabezeichen gut beleuchtet erkennen.
*7.2 Office*
Für die Beurteilung der MK-85 im Office-Gebrauch muss zunächst einmal mit Vorurteilen aufgeräumt werden: Es ist keinesfalls so, dass die linearen Cherry-Mechaniken für diesen ungeeignet waren, die taktilen hingegen das Maß aller Dinge. Bei der Beurteilung kommt es vor allem auf die Nutzungseigenschaften des Anwenders an: So sollten diejenigen, die über einen sehr weichen, sanften Anschlag tatsächlich vornehmlich auf die Switches mit einem fühl- oder auch hörbaren Druckpunkt zurückgreifen. Bei einem mittleren bis harten Anschlag kann jedoch die lineare Version durchaus adäquat oder wenigstens nicht von Nachteil gegenüber der Alternative sein: In diesem Fall wird der Druckpunkt nicht benötigt und hörbare Schalter würden in einer ruhigen Büroumgebung eher störend wirken und den Unmut des Tischnachbarn nach sich ziehen.

Was man hingegen parallel zur Beurteilung der Gaming-Performance festhalten kann, ist der Vorteil durch die höhere Präzision, das bessere Ansprechverhalten sowie die längere Lebensdauer mechanischer Eingabegeräte: Es schreibt sich mit einem direkteren Gefühl und dank der höheren Präzision und des guten Feedbacks und Rückfederveraltens der Cherry-Switches in der QPAD MK-85 sicherer und unter Umständen gerade dadurch auch schneller [Langzeitstudien dazu sind mir nicht bekannt – ich berufe mich an dieser Stelle auf meine eigene Erfahrung – Anm. d. Verf.)

Die Lautstärke des Tastenanschlags ist bauartbedingt wie bei allen mechanischen Eingabegeräten nicht leise, dank der Cherry MX-Red Switches ohne hörbares Feedback in Form von Klicken jedoch immerhin leiser als bei einigen anderen mechanischen Tastaturen mit Cherry MX-Blue.

Als praktisch dürfte sich gerade im Office-Betrieb der integrierte USB 2.0 Hub erweisen, das Vorhandensein von Multimediatasten ist für den Betrieb abseits von Spieleanwendungen ebenfalls nützlich.

Wer sich von der Beleuchtung der Tastatur beim Betrachten von Filmen o.ä. gestört fühlt, der kann die Beleuchtung ausschalten – es bleiben dann lediglich die der Anzeigen für „Num Lock“, „Caps Lock“ und den Gaming-Modus rechts oben beleuchtet, wenn diese vorher nicht gesondert deaktiviert wurden.
*[SIZE=+1]8. Fazit[/SIZE]*​

Auch wenn der Preis der QPAD MK-85 von knapp 150,-€ alles andere als ein Schnäppchen ist, ist er gemessen am Gebotenen durchaus berechtigt. So stehen auf der Haben-Seite die generell exzellente Verarbeitung, Full N-Key-Rollover über USB, die Möglichkeit zum Programmieren für Makros, eine mehrstufige und wahlweise deaktivierbare Tastaturbeleuchtung, USB-Hub und Audio Ein- und Ausgang, Multimediatasten, die abrutschsicheren, angerauten Tastenkappen, die viel Grip bietende Soft-Touch-Oberfläche, die sehr gute Stand- und Rutschfestigkeit sowie die hervorragende Präzision der Cherry MX-Red Switches im Spieler-Alltag.

Negative Ausfälle konnten im Test erfreulicherweise nicht beobachtet werden – allein die mitgelieferte Software könnte in Form eines Updates noch ein wenig optimiert werden.

Insgesamt wird in Form der QPAD MK-85 ein komplettes Paket an Features und Ausstattungsmerkmalen auf einem sehr hohen qualitativen Niveau geboten.

Eine Bitte an den Hersteller (beziehungsweise die Hersteller von hochwertigen mechanischen Tastaturen im Allgemeinen) verbleibt dennoch: Legt euren Tastaturen doch bitte eine Abdeckung bei. Eine günstige Plastikabdeckung dürfte die Preise kaum nach oben treiben, jedoch dafür sorgen, dass unsere Begleiter nicht unnötig auf dem Schreibtisch verstauben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes Review!
Ich habe noch eine Frage zu 7.1: Welche Rubberdomes hast du als Vergleich genommen?


----------



## Myrkvidr (28. Februar 2012)

Oh man, irgendwie hat mir das copy/paste aus dem Word-Dokument das Layout ein wenig zerhauen, sorry, ich arbeite dran. Trotzdem danke!

Vergleichtastas mit Rubberdomes: Cherry G83-6105 (der Klassiker, die ist ja nicht sooo schlecht, vor allem als günstige Schreib-Tastatur imo echt okay) und das Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 700 (fürchterlich )

€: So, jetzt stimmt es wieder so halbwegs...


----------



## Tassadar (28. Februar 2012)

Hey danke für dieses schöne Review.  Die Tastatur hab ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit im Auge.


----------



## kelt (28. Februar 2012)

sehr schönes review, danke!
bin selber im besitz der qpad mk 80 mit Mx-Blue switches und kann über die
verarbeitung nur postitives berichten! wer gerne taktiles feedback wünscht
und auf makro-software verzichten kann sollte sich also auch die mk-80 mal
genauer ansehen


----------



## moparcrazy (28. Februar 2012)

Sehr gut gemachtes Review, geradezu High End!!!

Allerdings hab ich auch was zu mosern:
Den abschnitt  *Anti-Ghosting und N-Key-Rollover* solltest Du vielleicht nochmal überarbeiten. Würde Dir dafür folgendes (neuerdings) Angepinntes Thema empfehlen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...182072-begriffs-erklaerung-nkro-ghosting.html

Auch ist Qpad nicht die erste Firma mit der "Behauptung" eine Mechanische Tastatur mit Full N-Key-Rollover über USB zu bieten, da war Noppoo mit der Choc Pro schon eher dran. Diese bietet tatsächlich aber "nur" ein 18KRO genau wie die Sidewinder X4.

So genug Kritik!

Jetzt hätte ich noch einen Wunsch: Könntest Du Dir mal das Programm Aquakey runter laden und starten, jetzt Deine Tastatur umdrehen so das sie auf den Tasten liegt und nun gleichmäßig auf den rücken (der ja jetzt oben ist) drücken und gedrückt halten. Wie viele Tasten Leuchten dunkel grau auf?


----------



## Myrkvidr (28. Februar 2012)

@mopacrazy: Bin gerade mit dem Notebook unterwegs - ich reiche das morgen nach, eventuell mit Screenshot im Test. Überarbeitung ebenso. Und Kritik ist bei mir immer gern gesehen - wenn ihr nette Kritik äussert, schreibe ich dadurch demnächst noch bessere Tests


----------



## Myrkvidr (29. Februar 2012)

So, Bildbeleg für Full N-Key-Rollover ist drin. Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort, dann gibts ggf. nochmal ne kleine Überarbeitung zum Ghosting-Kapitel. Soll ja alles korrekt sein


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Februar 2012)

Da ist die Qpad tatsächlich nicht nur die erste Mechanische sondern meines Wissens sogar die erste Tastatur überhaupt mit einem "echtem" Full N-Key-Rollover über USB!


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. März 2012)

Mir gefällt dein Review auch 
Wäre ich nicht schon im Besitz der Razer Blackwidow Ultimate, würde ich mir wirklich überlegen eine QPAD zu kaufen 
Und das ist auch das einzige was mir vllt ein bisschen fehlt, der Vergleich zu anderen Mechas...


----------



## OctoCore (1. März 2012)

Die BWU und die QPADs sind ja schon Geschwister.


----------



## Myrkvidr (1. März 2012)

Update: Ich habe den Teil zum NKRO und Ghosting nochmals überarbeitet und korrigiert, da waren einige Sachen nicht ganz korrekt - Danke an moparcrazy


----------



## moparcrazy (1. März 2012)

Habe da noch eine Vermutung was die Beschriftung der Key's angeht... 

Ist bisher aber nur eine Vermutung da entsprechende Infos sehr schwer zu finden sind. Sowohl die Qpad als auch die Razer Tastatur sind ja umgelabelte iOne  Tastaturen. Die Tasten der Premium Modelle bei iOne  sind Dye-Sublimierte ABS Key's die noch zweimal mit einer dünnen Gummirung überzogen werden und anschließend mit einer Schutzschicht versiegelt, aus dieser nun fertigen Beschichtung wird per Laser die Beschriftung raus gebrannt. Würde mich sehr wundern wenn hier eine andere Methode verwendet wird, diese als Gelaserd zu bezeichnen ist natürlich die Untertreibung des Jahres!


----------



## lunar19 (1. März 2012)

Super Review! 

Hab nur mal so rüber gelesen und mir nur so eins aufgefallen:



> [SIZE=-1]_Sorry für die miese Qualität -  ich musste den Auslöser der Kamera mit der Nase bedienen und die  umgedrehte Tastatur auf ein Kissen drücken!_[/SIZE]



Selbstauslöser? 

Gruß lunar19


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. März 2012)

Tja, da haste wohl Recht, Selbstauslöser wär vielleicht doch einfacher gewesen - ich hab einfach nicht dran gedacht


----------



## moparcrazy (3. März 2012)

Pft, Selbstauslöser?.  Nasenfoto FTW!!!
So zeigt sich der wahre Forscher und auch der Einsatz für eine Sache. Habe allerdings tränen gelacht als ich mir das ganze Bildlich vorstellte.


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. März 2012)

Ja, ich musste auch während des Fotografierens lachen, weil ich mir doch etwas albern vorgekommen bin - was die Sache weiter erschwert hat. Vielleicht sollte ich die Nasen-Fotos zu meinem Trademark machen


----------



## moparcrazy (5. März 2012)

Hab ende letzte Woche mal den DE Support angeschrieben um die Art der Beschriftung zu klären. Heute die Antwort erhalten das man das erst mit dem Produktionsteam in Schweden abklären muss.
Die wissen das also selbst nicht so genau, man ist aber bemüht mir zu helfen!


----------



## Myrkvidr (5. März 2012)

Cool, wenn du eine Atwort bekommst, würde ich das natürlich gern noch in den Test reinpacken 

Ich bin MI auf der Cebit und komme vermutlich auch in schwerer zugängliche Bereiche - da läuft auch jemand vom deutschen QPAD-Distributor rum, ich versuche es das dann auch mal parallel (wobei du vermutlich bessere Chancen auf ne Antwort hast).


----------



## moparcrazy (21. März 2012)

Langsam könnte aber mal eine Antwort kommen, den eigentlich sollten die ja wenigstens in Schweden direkt wissen wie die ihre Tasten Beschriften... hab eben nochmal nachgefragt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. März 2012)

Die MK-85 ist ja nur ne aufgebohrte MK-50. Wer auf schnickschnak verzichten kann, kann auch zur kleinen MK greifen. 

Ansonsten: GJ!


----------



## moparcrazy (3. April 2012)

Jetzt kommt der ober Hammer! Da der Deutsche Qpad Support auf weiter anfragen zu den Keycaps bisher nicht reagierte hab ich mal Schweden angeschrieben...
Hier jetzt die original Antwort vom Schwedischen Support: 

Hi Ejeann,  
To be honest neither me or Johan was completely sure about this question, could you give us the right answer?   
Best regards / Med Vänlig Hälsning 
Jonathan Valeij 
QPAD® 
Botkyrkavägen 4, Plan 4 
S-143 30 Vårby 
Phn  +46-8-290070 
Fax  +46-8-290071 
Mail: Jonathan.Valeij@qpad.com

Die fragen doch tatsächlich *ob ich das vielleicht weiß*... Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig sprachlos.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die fragen doch tatsächlich *ob ich das vielleicht weiß*... Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig sprachlos.


  Das toppt ja noch den berühmt-berüchtigten Support von Razer!


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Das toppt ja noch den berühmt-berüchtigten Support von Razer!


 Und hält mich davon ab dort irgendetwas zu kaufen, da kann ich mir gleiche eine Mini von ebay aus Asien zuschicken lassen.
Da ich mich immer frage wie die Unternehmen den Rest eigentlich einbekommen sollen wenn schon das nicht funktioniert.
Sicher das es nicht das Callcenter von Qtipps war?:


----------



## Myrkvidr (4. April 2012)

Ich denke mal, die Mail sollte eigentlich intern weitergleitet werden (vom Support an die Technik) und ist dann aufgrund allgemeiner Universal-Verwirrung zu dir gekommen. Gerade einem relativ überschaubar großen Hersteller wie QPAD kann und wird sicher nicht daran gelegen sein, schlechten Support abzuliefern. Überfoderung kann da allerdings schonmal auftreten.

Ich frag jetzt auch nochmal an ner anderen Quelle nach - wenn ich Antwort bekomme, poste ich.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. April 2012)

Meine Email wurde intern weitergeleitet, das ist aus dem original ersichtlich, letztendlich landete sie bei diesen beiden Mitarbeitern. Irgendwer dachte wohl die kennen sich aus... Im Prinzip ist es sogar möglich das bei Qpad echt keiner weiß wie die Caps  beschriftet werden, da die Tastatur ja nicht von denen gebaut wird.


----------



## Nyuki (4. April 2012)

Ich auch haben will  

Aber der Preis ist unverschämt !


----------



## moparcrazy (5. April 2012)

Ich habe da einen Plan wie wir an die entsprechende Info auch ohne den Qpad Support kommen. Myrkvidr Du müsstest Dir nur noch eine Laubsäge besorgenhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/382-myrkvidr.html, alles sonst noch nötige hättest Du schon...
Im Interesse der Wissenschaft müssen opfer gebracht werden!


----------



## Myrkvidr (10. April 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Aber der Preis ist unverschämt !


 
Bei dem, was dir die anderen bieten, ist es okay - also im direkten Vergleich. Klar ist das immer noch sau viel Kohle, gibt aber einige Mechas, die für den gleichen Preis weniger bieten.



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ich habe da einen Plan wie wir an die entsprechende Info auch ohne den Qpad Support kommen. Myrkvidr Du müsstest Dir nur noch eine Laubsäge besorgenhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/382-myrkvidr.html, alles sonst noch nötige hättest Du schon...
> Im Interesse der Wissenschaft müssen opfer gebracht werden!


 
Boah, JUNGE!!!!!!! Das ist aber echt hart und würde weh tun, aber: Pass auf, es ist ja so gerade noch Ostern und die Leute sitzen alle bei ihren Eiern und suchen Familien und so  Wenn ich im Lauf der nächsten Woche keine Nachricht bekommen habe (und du auch nicht, also bitte (!) poste, wenn doch und lass mich nicht auflaufen), dann wär ich bereit, mein "W" aufzusägen - ne Laubsäge hab ich noch aus der Schule, ich glaube sogar noch mit Sägeblatt  Die hole ich von meiner Mutter ab. Sind ja rote Ersatz-Caps dabei, also würde ich eine Opfern, wenn echt gar nichts kommt. Aber meinst du echt, dass da was zu erkennen ist? Ist ja ggf. gelastert und nicht 5mm tief mechanisch eingestanzt...
Für einen eventuellen Unterschied zur MK-50 wär das zwar nichts wert, aber für die MK-85 würde ich dann evtl. Gewissheit schaffen...


----------



## moparcrazy (10. April 2012)

Bitte, las Dich doch nicht zu solchen unüberlegten Schandtaten hinreisen! Ich würde meine Key's nicht zersägen...

Man würde an einer sauberen Schnittkante erkennen ob der Farbstoff in den Key eingezogen ist oder nicht. Ist das schwarz der Key's eingezogen sind sie Dye-Sublimiert, sitzt es nur obendrauf sind sie nur normal beschichtet (quasi angemalt).
Hier mal ein Bild eines Dye-Sublimierten Key's:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Deinen wäre der Kunststoff Milchig-Klar und das schwarz der Tasten müsste rundherum ein wenig in die Oberfläche der Taste gezogen sein.
"gelastert" sind die bei Dir übrigens so oder so, die frage ist nur wie wurde der eigentlich Milchig-Klare Key geschwärzt.


----------



## danomat (12. April 2012)

Schone review. Hab sie mir mal bestellt. Musste meine 7 jahre alte saitek gaming mal entsorgen. 

Bin sehr gespannt auf meine erst mech.

Edit: freitag bei amazon bestellt. Heut früh da. Und gleich wieder retoure. Uk layout. Schade dass das in der beschreibung nicht ersichtlich ist. 
Bestell heut nacht bei mindfactory qwertz layout. 

Erster eindruck. Hammer. Dieses tippgefühl ist einfach geil. Beleuchtung spitze. Nie wieder ne rubber


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Erster eindruck. Hammer. Dieses tippgefühl ist einfach geil. Beleuchtung spitze. Nie wieder ne rubber


 Na wer sagt's denn.


----------



## conspiracy (16. April 2012)

danomat schrieb:
			
		

> Erster eindruck. Hammer. Dieses tippgefühl ist einfach geil. Beleuchtung spitze. Nie wieder ne rubber



Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor  wurde auch vor einiger Zeit geläutert. Raus aus der Rubberhoelle .. wollte auch nicht in die halb-Mecha-Corsair Vorhoelle. Geht einfach nichts über ne anstaendige mechanische Tastatur


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor  wurde auch vor einiger Zeit geläutert. Raus aus der Rubberhoelle .. wollte auch nicht in die halb-Mecha-Corsair Vorhoelle. Geht einfach nichts über ne anstaendige mechanische Tastatur


 Schick' mir das mal per Fax 'rüber, ich unterschreibe _sofort_!


----------



## conspiracy (16. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Schick' mir das mal per Fax 'rüber, ich unterschreibe sofort!



Güte Idee  
(kleines OT muss noch sein)
Da fällt mir noch was ein, bei Corsair ist das wirklich so das die mit der Hardware lieber innerhalb des PCs bleiben sollten, die Riegel und Stromkraftwerke sind ja ganz ordentlich  gehe ja auch nicht mit nem Hautausschlag zum Chirurgen  wenn du das auch noch unterschreiben kannst, dann PN mir deine Faxnummer 

BTW: ohne Flunkern und Spaß, klasse Review!


----------



## gh0st76 (16. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Schick' mir das mal per Fax 'rüber, ich unterschreibe _sofort_!


 

Druck lieber Plakate und häng die im Forum auf. Für unsere Gummifetischisten die ihre Bretter so vehement verteidigen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Für unsere Gummifetischisten die ihre Bretter so vehement verteidigen.


 Mit *Gummi*knüppeln!


----------



## Myrkvidr (16. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für euer Lob


----------



## Myrkvidr (17. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Bitte, las Dich doch nicht zu solchen unüberlegten Schandtaten hinreisen! Ich würde meine Key's nicht zersägen...


 
Danke für das Bild! Das erklärt zumindest mehr als 1000 Worte 
Ich hab gerade mal bei QPAD Germany angefragt, ob sie mir nen Austausch-Cap zukommen lassen würden, wenn ich bei mir einen zersäge. Da die Frage ja einige Leute interessiert, wär es seltsam, wenn sie nein sagen würden.


----------



## x-Baron-x (18. April 2012)

ist eine super tastatur, hab sie mal vom kumpel mal angetestet, aber für mich ist sie noch zu teuer


----------



## Myrkvidr (18. April 2012)

Dann schau dir doch vielleicht mal die "kleine" QPAD MK-50 an. Die hat keine Beleuchtung und keine Makro-Software, aber ist immer noch ne sehr gute Tastatur und deutlich günstiger als die MK-85


----------



## Myrkvidr (19. April 2012)

@moparcrazy: Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal ein Keycap einfach ganz intensiv angesehen und befühlt. Ich hab zwar etwas Hornhaut auf den Fingekuppen, aber das Gefühl sollte trotzdem reichen.
Die Keycaps sind (das kann man von unten sehen) eigentlich weiss und mit einer speziellen, ziemlich griffigen Schicht versehen worden. Es fühlt sich so an, als würde die Schicht da, wo die Buchstaben sind, leicht unterbrochen sein. Ist also wohl mit dem Laser nach dem Beschichten eingraviert worden aka "laser engraved".

Von unten kann man an der Stelle des Buchstabens Licht durschimmern sehen, weil hier einfach nur keine Beschichtung auf der Oberseite ist.

Sorry, da hätte ich jetzt auch echt früher drauf kommen können, mir ein Cap nochmal intensiv anzusehen, aber ich stehe ganz gerne mal total auf dem Schlauch und brauch dann mal gern etwas länger


----------



## danomat (19. April 2012)

Alte zurückgeschickt. Neues de layout da. Echt genial. 
Und dieses tippgeräusch könnt ich glatt zum einschlafen hören. 
Was ich ein bisschen vermisse ist eine verschiebbare handballenauflage. Das hatte meine alte saitek gaming. Aber dieser punkt steht in keinem verhältnis zum rest. Wenn ich jetzt noch paar nützliche makros finde ist einfach alles perfekt an dem brett. 

Danke nochmal für deine review. Die hat mich von der zibal weggelockt


----------



## Myrkvidr (19. April 2012)

Ich steh auch voll auf das Geräusch  Man kann sich auch O-Ringe bestellen, um das leiser zu machen, aber ich find es einfach nur schön so 

Aber keine Frage - die Zibal ist auch eine richtig gute Mecha, bietet aber eben weniger Ausstattung (keine Makros etc.).


----------



## moparcrazy (19. April 2012)

Nochmal zu den Keycaps.
Wenn man das soooo einfach erkennen könnte... Nochmal die zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Milchig weißer Key - *Schwarz beschichtet* - Gummiert - Schutzschicht - erst jetzt Gelasert. 
                                                                                                     Oder: 
2. Milchig weißer Key - *Schwarz Dey Sublimiert* - Gummiert - Schutzschicht - auch erst jetzt Gelasert.
Also, Gelasert sind die so oder so. Bei einem "normalem" Dey Sublimierten Key lässt sich das meist so erkennen, bei dieser "speziellen" Art aber leider nicht. Hier hilft nur die Info vom Hersteller oder das Mechanische zerstören eines Key's. Ich gehe aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Dey Sublimierten Key aus!


----------



## danomat (19. April 2012)

Und was is da der unterschied? Abnutzung?


----------



## moparcrazy (19. April 2012)

Jupp, eine Dey Sublimierte Beschriftung ist fast nicht tot zu kriegen. Allerdings hat das keinen Einfluss auf die Gummierung, eine Gummierung hat sich in der Vergangenheit nie als sonderlich haltbar herausgestellt.
Aber vielleicht hilft ja da die Schutzschicht.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. April 2012)

Gutes Review, gefällt mir!


----------



## Tassadar (19. April 2012)

Boah, meine MK-85 mit Brown-Switches ist auch endlich da - nach fast 2 Wochen Lieferverzögerung.
Tippgefühl ist schon klasse, da könnte man sich dran gewöhnen! Aber kann es sein, dass die Switches erst ein bisschen "Eingetippt" werden müssen? Einige fühlen sich am Anfang doch etwas hakelig an; ich glaub die Tasten, die ich schon öfter benutzt habe, sind schon besser geworden.

Was mich ein bisschen stöhrt, sind die hellen Status LEDs - da hätten es etwas dunklere sicher auch getan.

Und ich hätte noch ne Frage zu den Profilen: Kann man die auch einer bestimmten .exe zuweisen? Habe noch keine solche Funktion gefunden.


----------



## danomat (19. April 2012)

Hier eine kleine hilfe. 
Man muss einer datei eine tastenkombination zuweisen. Dann einfach den makro mit den tasten erstellen. 
http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows-vista/Create-keyboard-shortcuts-to-open-programs

Richtig komplexe makros kann man erstellen wenn du mit dem tipp hier eine von dir programmierte batchdatei startest.  Allerdings gehört hier schon weng programmierkunst dazu. Sollte mal ein thread zu den nützlichste. Erstellt werden.


----------



## MG42 (13. Juli 2012)

Tolle Review .
Sag mal, sind *alle* Tasten mechanisch?


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Juli 2012)

Ja, sind sie. Einziger Hersteller der so einen Teil-Mechanischen quatsch baut ist Corsair.


----------



## MG42 (13. Juli 2012)

Super, ich freu mich schon auf die Klaviatur , denke in ein paar Wochen werde ich sie mir ordern, allerdings mit Blacks (mag mehr Widerstand, irgendwie muss man einen zusätzlichen Weg finden die Finger zu stählen, meinethalben auch mit 120 oder mehr Gramm als Widerstand ), von den ganzen Reviews hat mir diese am besten gefallen.

Wenn ich bloß wüsste, wo man die verschieden(st)en (MX) Taster "probeschreiben" kann. Aber tendenziell würde ich blind zu den Blacks greifen.

Weitere Frage, ist es möglich die Anordnung der auf den ersten Blick von den Maßen her die gleichen Tasten (Buchstaben, Sonderzeichen, etc) zu verändern, ohne dass sich die Ergonomie / Höhe ändert?


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. Juli 2012)

Probeschreiben wird leider schwer. Media Markt hat höchstens die BlackWidow..
Ansonsten mehrere Switches bestellen und per Fernmeldeabsatzgesetz innerhalb 14 Tagen wieder zurück.!


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Juli 2012)

Finde diese "bestell und zurück" Politik zum ...
... allerdings bleibt einem fast nichts anderes übrig.



MG42 schrieb:


> Weitere Frage, ist es möglich die Anordnung der auf  den ersten Blick von den Maßen her die gleichen Tasten (Buchstaben,  Sonderzeichen, etc) zu verändern, ohne dass sich die Ergonomie / Höhe  ändert?


Wenn Du innerhalb der Reihen bleibst ist das kein Problem, die Reihen unterscheiden sich in ihrem Profil, ein Tausch von Reihe 2 in Reihe 4 geht also beispielsweise nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. Juli 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Finde diese "bestell und zurück" Politik zum ...
> ... allerdings bleibt einem fast nichts anderes übrig.


 
Ich muss auch sagen dass ich das nicht selber mache. Hab' zB einfach auf gut Glück meine Mk-50 mit Reds und meine Zowie AM bestellt und mich eben einfach dran gewöhnt..
Aber wirklich in einem Laden testen kann man die Dinger ja auch nicht...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

So da meine alte ehrwürdige G15 in die Jahre gekommen ist, werd ich mir morgen wohl die QPAD MK-85 kaufen. Ich überlege aber immer noch ob die red oder die brown.  Bin zocker aber auch Anhänger des Zehnfinger blind tippens! Ich glaub zum gamen, (BF3) wäre wohl die red besser und zum schreiben die brown, ich weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll??


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Juli 2012)

Warum sollte denn Deiner Meinung nach der Red besser zum Gaming geeignet sein als der Brown?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn Deiner Meinung nach der Red besser zum Gaming geeignet sein als der Brown?


 
Weil die Red, einen geringeren Widerstand hat und es keinen Druckpunkt gibt und man so etwas schneller reagieren kann. Ich hab jetzt bei BF3 fast 20000 Kills, ich weiß was eine 10/Sekunde schneller bedeutet, tod oder leben!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die MK 85 mit Browns gegönnt und finde sie spitze! Das taktile Feeling ist deutlich geringer als man denkt und nach einer geringen Eingewöhnungsphase fällt einem dieser Auslösepunkt gar nicht mehr so beim Zocken auf - im Gegenteil, gerade für sehr feinfühliges Agieren etwa mit Jet, Heli oder Buggy empfinde ich diese Rückmeldung sogar sehr angenehm. Zum Tippen ist das natürlich auch sehr nett, man braucht halt seine Zeit um nicht mehr wie ein Bauer auf 'ner Rubberdome rumzuhacken. 

Die Reds wären mir auf Dauer wohl etwas zu lasch gewesen... Bisher kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich dadurch bei BF3 einen Nachteil habe - eher das Gegenteilige.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Juli 2012)

Der taktile Bump eines Brown's ist gerade beim Gaming sehr subtil, in der Hitze des Gefechts wirst Du den weder wahrnehmen noch wird er Dich in irgendeiner Form bremsen. Wenn Du es "leicht" magst Du aber eben beim Tippen eine taktile Rückmeldung bevorzugst greif unbesorgt zum Brown Switch, der wird Dich auch beim Zocken nicht enttäuschen.

Der Red wird auch immer wieder falsch als "schnell" bezeichnet, der ist aber nicht schneller der ist nur leichtgängiger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

Zum Glück hat mein öhrtlicher Hardware Händler die brown vorrätig, da werd ich dir mal vertrauen und sie mir kaufen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der MK-80 und der MK-85?


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Juli 2012)

So aus der Hüfte geschossen: MK-80 = Blaue Beleuchtung, eigentlich nur Blue Switch's in DE, Full NKRO nur über PS2. MK-85 = Rote Beleuchtung, eigentlich nur Red's in DE, Full NKRO auch über USB.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

Blue heißt doch das es zusätzlich zum spürbaren Druckpunkt ein akustische Rückmeldung gibt oder?
Ok Full NKRO, ist das unbedingt von nöten? Weil die MK-80 wäre mal schlappe 20€ billiger!


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Juli 2012)

Jupp, die Blue klicken und sind noch etwas härter. Der Blue hat aber zumindest Theoretisch einen Nachteil für Zocker, der Reset Punkt des Switch's liegt recht weit oben dadurch muss man den Finger fast komplett von der Taste nehmen um überhaupt neu auszulösen. Es gibt aber auch etliche zufriedene Gamer mit Blue Switch daher ist dieser Nachteil nur Theoretisch. 
Das 6KRO das fast jede mechanische Tastatur über USB bietet, so auch die MK-80, ist eigentlich in jeder Lebenslage ausreichend.
Eine kleine Erklärung zum Thema gibt's hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...182072-begriffs-erklaerung-nkro-ghosting.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

Ja was meinst du, jetzt mal blue oder brown außer acht gelassen würde sich die MK-80 genau so gut machen wie die MK-85, weil wie gesagt ich spare gern mal 20€ bei der MK-80!


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du die mit dem Switch bekommst der Dir gefällt greif zur MK-80 bis auf die Beleuchtung und einen anderen Controller der eben das NKRO über USB ermöglicht ist das die gleiche Tastatur.
Falls Du die aber, wie ich vermute, für den preis nur mit Blue bekommst solltest Du den Switch echt vorher mal ausprobieren. Den muss man mögen, mir gefällt das geklicke nicht... Glücklicherweise ist ja an jeder "ecke" eine BlackWidow erhältlich die hat auch Blue's, da kannst Du ja mal auf Tuchfühlung gehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

Ok der Arlt in Mannheim hat die red, blue und die brown vorrätig, da werd ich mal fragen ob ich ein wenig testen kann. Denk aber es wird dir blue oder die brown. Da ich einen Druckpunkt sehr gern hab, ähnlich wie bei einer Laptop Tastatur!


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Juli 2012)

Das ist aber eine echt gute Auswahl, die Brown ist momentan noch nicht mal bei Qpad Direkt aus Schweden erhältlich. Respekt an Arlt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine echt gute Auswahl, die Brown ist momentan noch nicht mal bei Qpad Direkt aus Schweden erhältlich. Respekt an Arlt!


 
Jap finde ich auch:
ARLT Computer, PCs, Notebooks, Tablets, Hardware, Software


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2012)

So eben gekauft, super Teil nur die R Taste ist nicht beleuchtet, LED kaputt! Also noch mal in die Stadt und umtauschen. Aber ich merk kaum einen Unterschied zwischen der red und der brown!


----------



## moparcrazy (28. Juli 2012)

Liegt an Deinen auf Rubberdome trainierten Händen, dauert 'ne weile bis Du Dich auf die Brown's eingestellt hast. Der taktile bump ist wie gesagt recht subtil, je länger Du die nutzt je mehr wirst Du den spüren.
Nutz die mal schön übers Wochenende und Schreib dann mal was zum Vergleich mit dem alten Schwabbelbrett.


----------



## Skeksis (28. Juli 2012)

Beim Tippen merke ich den Bump bei der Zowie auch weniger als bei der Filco, k.a. warum. Beim zocken bei beiden viel besser, vor allem wenn man mal bedächtig auf die Zahlen drückt und nicht wie ein Berserker im Button Smash Mode umherrennt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2012)

So Umtausch ging ohne Probleme, die hatten gerade noch eine brown da sonst hätt ich die red genommen. Das erste was mir so beim tippen auffällt ist, das ich auf hören muss so auf die Tastatur rein zu hauen!
Klar ich hab meine G15 geliebt und ich hallte sie immer noch für eine sehr gute Tastatur aber mit der MK-85 kann sie nicht wirklich mit halten.
Jetzt erst mal ein paar Stunden BF3 zocken, muss die 400 Stunden voll bekommen oder die 20000 Kills heute noch erreichen. Dann geb ich mal heute Abend oder Morgen mal ne detaillierte Rückmeldung!


----------



## moparcrazy (28. Juli 2012)

Nur nichts forcieren, einfach normal weiter Tippen, Du hörst irgendwann von ganz allein auf jede Taste ins Bodenblech zu jagen. Das ist dann der Moment in dem eine Mecha nochmal soviel mehr bietet!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2012)

Also erstes zwischen Fazit:  Die mech Switsches sind doch viel direkter, zu vergleichen mit einem Sportwagen ohne Servolenkung!  Man muss sich nur daran gewönnen die Tasten nicht bis zum Anschlag ganz nach unten zu drücken da sie ja schon nach 2mm auslösen. Bei meiner brown direkt mit/nach dem kleinen Widerstand die sie ja anders als die red hat. Mittlerweile nehme ich den kleine Widerstand auch mehr wahr und weiß auch ohne auf den Monitor zu schauen das die Taste ausgelöst hat. Wenn man das Zehnfinger System beherrscht gewinnt das Schreiben noch mal merklich an Geschwindigkeit! Ich glaub aber bis ich aufhöre die Tasten ganz bis zum Anschlag durch zu drücken wird noch einige Zeit vergehen!  Zu BF3 und gaming werde ich mich später noch äußern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2012)

Fazit die Zweite, Gaming:

So jetzt nach MW3 und BF3 muss ich sagen das die Tastatur immer mehr an Wert für mich gewinnt. 
Als aller erstes wäre da zu nennen das ermüdungsfrei gaming, die Hände/Finger werden bei weitem nicht so belastet wie mit den alten Rubberdome.

Als zweites möchte ich sagen das ich froh bin mich für die browns entschieden zu haben, da ich vermehrt im iNet gelesen habe das alleine schon das Auflegen der Hand auf die Tastatur dazu führt um einen Tastendruck bei den reds aus zu lösen, was bei den browns definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Hier schätze ich doch den kleinen aber feinen Widerstand bis zum Auslösen der Taste, der mich davon abhält aus versehen eine Bewegung zu machen.

Das Dritte ist vor allem die Direktheit, wenn man in Deckung gehen will dann tut man das auch und zwar in der 100stel Sekunde in der man auch die Taste gedrückt hat. Bei den Rubbers kommt mir das erst jetzt richtig so vor als hätte da immer eine Verzögerung statt gefunden.
Um noch mal auf die Browns ein zu gehen, ist sehr schön wenn man spürt ob die Taste ausgelöst hat oder nicht, besonders wenn man den Bildschirm nach Gegnern ab sucht und blind mit der R Taste nachläd und merkt das es auch Geschehen ist ohne nach unten am Bildschirm zu schauen ob es auch geklappt hat. Das ist mir bei den Rubbers schon ein paar mal passiert, das ich dachte hätte nachgeladen aber das Magazin war fast leer!

An alle die auch überlegen ob sie sich einen Mecha holen sollen und noch das viele Geld scheuen denen sei gesagt jeder Cent jeder Euro lohnt sich! Ich kann mir nach nur einem Tag nicht mehr vorstellen je wieder auf eine Rubber zu wechseln. Wäre so als würdest du von einem Ferrari wieder zu einem Opel Kombi wechseltn, also ein absoluten no go!

Noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an den Review Verfasser und mopacrazy ohne dessen Bericht/Hilfe ich wohl kaum 130€ für eine Mecha ausgeben hätte und mir wahrscheinlich die g19 gekaut hätt.

Es gäbe noch viel mehr über die MK-85 zusagen aber ich kann nicht muss weiter zocken!

mfg Hulk!


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2012)

Gibt es die Tastatur auch mit einer anderen Farbe als Beleuchtung oder ist die immer rot?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Die ist immer Rot, es gibt aber noch die mk-80 mit blauer Beleuchtung, die hat nkro nur über ps2 und speichert die Beleuchtungseinstellung nicht, heißt wenn der pc an geht ist die Standard mäßig immer aus.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Juli 2012)

Die MK-85 ist immer rot, die MK-80 immer blau.

Mist... bin ich langsam!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2012)

Die ist immer Rot wenn du ne blaue willst musst du zur nur minimal schlechteren MK-80 greifen!  edit: zu langsam, hätte die Seite wohl aktualisieren sollen!


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2012)

Das ist sehr schade dass sie die Tastaturen nicht mit mehreren Farben anbieten oder dass man umschalten kann. Bei dem Preis hätte ich das eigentlich erwartet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2012)

Das geht aus technischer Sicht nicht, da die RGBs LEDs nicht in die Cherry Switsches passen! Da aber Cherry der fast einzig verbliebene Hersteller von Mecha Schaltern ist wird es wohl so was auch in nächster Zeit nicht geben.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Er sagte anbieten, er meinte nicht eine tastatur mit umschaltbarer Farbe. Oder?

Das Problem für die Hersteller ist, das Sie schon pro tastatur und layout bis zu 4 Versionen brauchen, wegen der switches, wenn jetzt noch 4 farben dazu kämen, wären sie alleine für das deutsche layout bei 16 Versionen. Leider ist das aber nicht das einzige layout es gibt ja noch us, uk, ru und was weiß ich noch für welche, das wären dann schon 64 Versionen und das kostet natürlich ordentlich Geld.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> oder dass man umschalten kann.


@steve_gorden88: Doch das tut er!




Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis hätte ich das eigentlich erwartet.


 Sicher wäre es möglich den Switch so zu produzieren das sich da eine  RGB-LED verbauen lässt da dürftest Du aber noch einen ganz anderen Preis  erwarten!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Hab ich wohl überlesen, aber er fragte ja eh nach beidem.

Bei den rgb LEDs ergibt sich doch noch das Problem der Verkabelung, da vier statt zwei pins? Und war es nicht so das die verschiedenen Farben unterschiedliche Spannungen benötigen?
Das macht das pcb dann auch nochmal teurer.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Juli 2012)

RGB = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = vier Pins.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2012)

Jap müsste dann wohl von Cherry ne komplette neu Konstruktion sein, kann sein das wenn sich Mechas immer mehr durchsetzten das es sich lohnen würde!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Und die normalen haben 3? Hab ich wohl verwechselt.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Juli 2012)

Nö, zwei: https://www.google.de/search?q=led&...DhQeiyoDoAw&ved=0CEwQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=1051


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Gut das nochmal zu hören.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Juli 2012)

Ja ja, man Lernt eben nie aus...

Und wo ich gerade so dabei bin:


steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Das Problem für die Hersteller ist, das  Sie schon pro tastatur und layout bis zu 4 Versionen brauchen, wegen der  switches, wenn jetzt noch 4 farben dazu kämen, wären sie alleine für  das deutsche layout bei 16 Versionen. Leider ist das aber nicht das  einzige layout es gibt ja noch us, uk, ru und was weiß ich noch für  welche, das wären dann schon 64 Versionen und das kostet natürlich  ordentlich Geld.


Ist so nicht richtig.
Grundsätzlich gibt es Drei Layouts die sich von der Anordnung der Tasten  mechanisch unterscheiden: ISO, ANSI, und JIS. Alle anderen  unterscheiden sich nur in der Beschriftung der Tasten z.b. Deutsch,  Französisch, Englisch, etc. basieren alle auf dem Technisch gleichen ISO Keyboard, es muss also kein neues Keyboard dafür gebaut oder entwickelt werden da kommt nur eine andere Beschriftung auf die Tasten.
Auch welcher Switch oder LED verbaut wird macht in der Produktion keinen  großen unterschied, es müssen nur die Maschinen mit dem entsprechenden  Rohmaterial gefüttert werden.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Das ist natürlich richtig was du sagst, trotzdem muss der Hersteller pro layout alles auf Lager haben und zwar fertig zusammen gebaut und verpackt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2012)

Aufwendiger erscheint mir die Anzahl der verschiedenen Switsches, die ja fest gelötet sind. Müssen also immer auf Vorrat auf Lager sein weil kurzfristig die an zu fertigen dauert wohl ne weile!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (29. Juli 2012)

Korrekt, die verschiedenen Layouts müssen aber eben auch auf Lager sein, sonst müsste man ja immer ewig warten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2012)

So wollte mir schon die Gummiringe kaufen zum unterlegen damit sie leiser wird wenn man voll durchdrückt aber so jetzt im laufe der letzten Stunden wird das immer besser und ich glaub diese Investition kann ich mir getrost sparen.
Muss aber echt sagen das alleine mein 10 Finger blind Schreibsystem sich bestimmt um 30% beschleunigt hat und ist noch kein Ende ab zu sehen.
Wenn das so weiter geht bin ich in ein paar Tagen/Wochen doppelt so schnell wie jetzt.
Hab ja in den letzten Jahren extrem viel für Hardware ausgegeben aber nichts hast sich so gelohnt als die 130€ für diese geniale Mecha Tastatur.


----------



## Myrkvidr (29. Juli 2012)

Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem, mit dem Reds zu tippen - aber ich hacke von Natur aus auch ziemlich auf der Tastatur herum, insofern brauche ich keinen Druckpunkt.


----------



## Skeksis (29. Juli 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So wollte mir schon die Gummiringe kaufen zum unterlegen damit sie leiser wird wenn man voll durchdrückt aber so jetzt im laufe der letzten Stunden wird das immer besser und ich glaub diese Investition kann ich mir getrost sparen.
> Muss aber echt sagen das alleine mein 10 Finger blind Schreibsystem sich bestimmt um 30% beschleunigt hat und ist noch kein Ende ab zu sehen.
> Wenn das so weiter geht bin ich in ein paar Tagen/Wochen doppelt so schnell wie jetzt.
> Hab ja in den letzten Jahren extrem viel für Hardware ausgegeben aber nichts hast sich so gelohnt als die 130€ für diese geniale Mecha Tastatur.



Und wieder haben wir einen überzeugt. Yeah!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2012)

Myrkvidr schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem, mit dem Reds zu tippen - aber ich hacke von Natur aus auch ziemlich auf der Tastatur herum, insofern brauche ich keinen Druckpunkt.


 
OT on!
Du bist seit Anfang an in diesem Forum dabei und hast nur 184 Posts Dabei machst du wirklich gute Reviews und  Ahnung hast ja auch! Wärst bestimmt eine Bereicherung wenn du dich öfter hier einbringen würdest!


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du bist seit Anfang an in diesem Forum dabei und hast nur 184 Posts


 
Wieso nur? Manchmal ist Qualität der Quantität vorzuziehen. Weniger ist mehr.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Juli 2012)

Jede(r) wie er/sie mag.

Ich wünschte manchmal ich könnte mich mehr zurückhalten. Doch dann lese ich wieder etwas das so vollkommen falsch ist...


----------



## Myrkvidr (30. Juli 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> OT on!
> Du bist seit Anfang an in diesem Forum dabei und hast nur 184 Posts Dabei machst du wirklich gute Reviews und  Ahnung hast ja auch! Wärst bestimmt eine Bereicherung wenn du dich öfter hier einbringen würdest!


 
Zeit...  Forentests bekomme ich hin und wieder so gerade noch hin, für aktive Forenteilnahme wird's leider schon meistens zu knapp (bin als Redakteur bei Hardware-Factory, damit tauche ich zumindest regelmässig indirekt hier auf, im PCGH Webwatch - dafür übrigens vielen Dank @PCGH für euren Support!). Studium, Nebenjob, 2 Bands, Redakteur, Freundin - meine Freunde meckern schon immer, dass ich kaum Zeit habe 




moparcrazy schrieb:


> Jede(r) wie er/sie mag.
> Ich wünschte manchmal ich könnte mich mehr zurückhalten. Doch dann lese ich wieder etwas das so vollkommen falsch ist...



Ist doch gut so! Durch dich habe ich immerhin meinen NKRO/Ghosting - Fehler im Test beheben können


----------



## hobbicon (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eine QPAD-85 und auf einmal war die rote Hintergrundbeleuchtung der Tasten weg. Komischerweise geht sie aber noch oben rechts (Anzeige Numpad EIN/AUS, Shift , etc.)

 Habe schon Treiber neu installiert, neu angeschlossen, durchgeblasen.

 Nichts funktioniert. Ein Fall zum Zurückschicken?


----------



## Karacay (26. Februar 2013)

Ich nehme an das keine Flüssigkeit auf die Tastatur gekommen ist oder die Tastatur gefallen ist?

Hast Du schonmal einen anderen USB Steckplatz versucht?


----------



## hobbicon (26. Februar 2013)

Ja, anderen USB Port habe ich probiert.
Nein, keine Flüssigkeit, keine Überbeanspruchung.

Ging im laufenden Betrieb einfach aus.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Februar 2013)

Kaputt das Ding, würde ich sagen. Meine Mk 85 hat solche Spirenzchen bisher nicht gemacht, außer dass die Beleuchtung ab und an mal nach dem Herunterfahren an geblieben war, was aber auch mit dem Board zusammenhängen kann. Ich würde sie einschicken.


----------



## Karacay (26. Februar 2013)

Ich denke das Tastaturkabel ist im Eimer. Ich würde es umtauschen lassen.


----------



## hobbicon (26. Februar 2013)

Habs jettz nochmal an meinem Laptop angesteckt, geht wieder nicht. Schade, muss ich wohl einschicken.


----------



## leksche (19. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

da ich eine neue Tastatur brauche, nach längerer Suche auch die QPAD MK-85 in der Auwahl steht, mir aber zwei wichtige Fragen offen stehen, die sich mir, auch nach längerem recherchieren nicht beanworten liesen,
versuche ich es hier in diesem guten Review, Antworten zu bekommen.

Erstens, kann jemand etwas zu der Tonquallität der integrierten Phone/Mic Eingängen sagen, habe gelesen, dass einige Customer Störgeräusche haben, wenn sie ihr Headset über diese betreiben. 
Kann das jemand bestätigen oder anderes berichten? Clearly: Funktioniert einwandfrei-kein Unterschied zu herkömmlicher direkter Verkabelung. Oder nettes Gimmik, besser direkt an MB oder Soundcard anschließen.
Ist für mich ein Kaufkriterium!

Zweitens, Die drei Anzeigen für „Num Lock“, „Caps Lock“ und „G“ (Gaming-Modus) leuchten – so sie denn aktiviert sind, dass diese aus dem restlichen Beleuchtungskreis ausgenommen sind, ist aus dem Review ja zu entnhemen.
Ist es aber für euch subjektiv störend? Würdet ihr sagen das die 3 Led zu hell leuchten? Besonders in dunkler Umgebung vielleicht sogar störend ist?

Wäre für jeden Input - Erfahrungsbericht dankbar. Danke für den tollen Review und die Arbeit die ihr hier leistet.

MfG leksche


----------



## danomat (19. April 2013)

Störgräusche: bei meiner mk85 ja. Wollte mein superlux und nen mobi wavemaster anschließen. Da kommt ein richtig lauter nervton. Grauenhaft. Jedoch habe ich das nur zum testen angeschlossen und brauch es nicht.


----------



## Myrkvidr (19. April 2013)

Also sehr hell sind die drei LEDs rechts oben in der Tat - wenn du in einem sonnigen Zimmer sitzt, siehst du halt wenig von der eigentlichen Tastenbeleuchtung, dafür aber trotzdem deutlich die drei Status-LEDS - mich persönlich stört das auch in Dunklen überhaupt nicht, aber ich stehe persönlich auch sehr auf rote Beleuchtung und der PC auf meinem Schreibtisch neben der MK-85 leuchtet ebenfalls sehr stark rot 

Zu den Audio-Anschlüssen kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen - habe für den Test nur überprüft, ob sie funktionieren und dann nier wieder benutzt. Jede Strecke oder zusätzliche Station bei der Übertragung eines Audiosignals ist eine potentielle Störquelle.
Ich kann das aber gern nochmal checken - treten die Geräusche denn oft auf oder muss ich erstmal ein paar Stunden durchzocken, bis es mal im Kopfhörer knarzt?


----------



## danomat (19. April 2013)

Bei mir wars inmer da. Mit xfi titanum + superlux  und modmic. Erst als ich mic weggelassen hab und den mic stecker an der tasta fürn kh benutzt hab war dieser grässlige dauerton weg. Als wenn das teil irgendwie falsch erdet


----------



## leksche (19. April 2013)

Danke das ihr eure Erfahrungen teilt! 



Myrkvidr schrieb:


> Ich kann das aber gern nochmal checken


Das wäre sehr nett von dir! Das jede weitere Schaltung, eine Fehlerquelle sein kann ist wohl richtig.
Nur wenn ich das Board kaufe, um diesen Preis, würde ich gebotene Features auch im funktionsfähigen Zustand erwarten.
Das man bei den USB Ports nichts großartiges anstecken sollte, ist der netzteillosen Bauart geschuldet, aber warum die Buchsen,
rein vom Aufbau Fehler verursachen müssen, ist mir ein Rätsel und da würde das gute Stück wohl weniger attraktiv für mich.


----------

